# Hammocks for rats/ferrets/hamsters



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I am about to launch a new website selling hammocks etc and would like some feedback on some of my stock.

I've advertised them in the classifieds - http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...ret-rat-mouse-hamster-hammocks-cage-sets.html.

What does everyone think, and if you were looking for a custom cage set what would you like in it and expected retail price?

Many thanks for your input.

Thanks


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

My guys eat hammocks so I tend to make my own, its a lot cheaper 

Those look a lot like the ones I make, I sold some for charity at £5 each for Freddy 2 size. A couple of very very well made hammocks I bought some time ago for £10 each and are the only ones not chewed. But they were a lot thicker.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I've taken into account the chewing and used thicker webbing, strong polycotton fabric, double fleece all quilted and sewn around edge to try and stop burrowing, and added lots of exit holes in hammocks.

I have found with my own rats cubes etc tend to get killed the fastest.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, anything like tunnels or so on got chewed within a day or two...they do so like to make their own exits and entrances


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They look excellent Cluedo, I wish I could make hammocks that look that good. Do either of you find that girls chew more than boys, or is it just my lot who are naughty girls.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope my girls don't chew at all. The boys on the other hand are monkeys. I reckon they just like to do it so they can pad the wee shelf they like to sleep on ... ewwww lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Only three of my boys chew but they are particularly naughty little monkeys, some woman from called Nim brought them to me and I think their former owner (the lady who had rescued them) had trained them to be particularly cheeky and generally mischevious


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I find the boys are far too lazy to chew, the girls on the other hand are terrible. I now use mainly double and triple hammocks and the chube hammock (with added side exits) and they live. They have never chewed the webbing.

TDM - I think I know the lady who brought up your babies... she told them to be good but they didn't listen :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cluedo said:


> I find the boys are far too lazy to chew, the girls on the other hand are terrible. I now use mainly double and triple hammocks and the chube hammock (with added side exits) and they live. They have never chewed the webbing.
> 
> TDM - I think I know the lady who brought up your babies... she told them to be good but they didn't listen :laugh:


They certainly sound like the same boys, they dont listen to me either .


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

You just wait until you get ferrets.... they have very selective hearing.

Good thing is ferrets don't destroy their hammocks!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cluedo said:


> You just wait until you get ferrets.... they have very selective hearing.
> 
> Good thing is ferrets don't destroy their hammocks!


I cant wait to have ferrets, Im going to have to wait till Ive got less of my present pets left though so Im not in a rush for any of them to go to the bridge. They sound a lot like rats, without the short lifespan.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

They are a lot like rats but naughtier! They also seen hardier than rats. I will never be without my rats but neither would I now be without my ferrets. Id recommend males from a good rescue (can highly recommend my one who vaccinates, neuters and microchips them). Unneutered males do rather smell somewhat disgusting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cluedo said:


> They are a lot like rats but naughtier! They also seen hardier than rats. I will never be without my rats but neither would I now be without my ferrets. Id recommend males from a good rescue (can highly recommend my one who vaccinates, neuters and microchips them). Unneutered males do rather smell somewhat disgusting.


I dont think I will be getting any more rats or mice, Ive lost so many recently (a gerbil, 2 mice and a rat) without a chance to get over loosing one baby before the next one goes, and I have so many oldies who are looking their age now too.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I know that feeling Gill. I knew this year would be bad as I have several oldies and long term poorly ones, and most of them went within a couple of weeks. I lost a heart rat yesterday with a PT and its broken my heart. All he ever wanted in life as to be loved and cuddled. He licked and bruxed and boggled until he went to the Bridge. :crying::sad:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cluedo said:


> I know that feeling Gill. I knew this year would be bad as I have several oldies and long term poorly ones, and most of them went within a couple of weeks. I lost a heart rat yesterday with a PT and its broken my heart. All he ever wanted in life as to be loved and cuddled. He licked and bruxed and boggled until he went to the Bridge. :crying::sad:


Thats the bit I cant cope with, rats are such people orientated animals, so with very little encouragement they soon become part of the family, I cant get my head round loosing a famly member every couple of years . Im so sorry you lost your boy and I know just how much your heart will be breaking right now (hugs).


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an amazing vet and even she was in floods of tears with me yesterday. Jackson was so bonded to me he just wouldn't leave this life and kept hanging on bruxing and boggling. We had wonderful cuddles though even though my heart was breaking at least I could say goodbye properly. His group are missing him as much as me though.

I can't give up rats... thought about it for a bit yesterday - but I would rather have loved them than never loved at all.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cluedo said:


> I have an amazing vet and even she was in floods of tears with me yesterday. Jackson was so bonded to me he just wouldn't leave this life and kept hanging on bruxing and boggling. We had wonderful cuddles though even though my heart was breaking at least I could say goodbye properly. His group are missing him as much as me though.
> 
> I can't give up rats... thought about it for a bit yesterday - but I would rather have loved them than never loved at all.


Well Im at the never again stage right now but who knows if I will be able to say no in the future if a needy rat happens along


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> They look excellent Cluedo, I wish I could make hammocks that look that good. Do either of you find that girls chew more than boys, or is it just my lot who are naughty girls.


 yeah its true mine do too my girls cant have anything nice a while ago i bought a load of lovely second hand hammocks and stuff gave the girls a georgiouse spotty double hammock that lasted a day then they got a monkeyface hammock with snuggle pouches they shredded that theyve had quite a few that just got shredded or mangled beyond use.normaly within 24hrs.
my boys though are fairly good charlie keeps stuff nice hes had this pouch thing for ages and its still intact with a little bit of chewed edged but still nice.my other oys are good to there hammocks are usually still hanging by clean out day.
my new boys got a brand new cube that my lovely daddy kindly bought them as a welcome presant its intact but thy havechewed the insides to bits and the stuffing got used as nesting matereal so took it out and gonna keep it for my none chewers they got the tardis and a few cheap hammocks now instead
they will prob hate me for it but untill they stop shredding they can live wit cheaper stuff


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

I have tested everything on all my own rats and I have girls that are terrible chewers. I have found that the double and triple deckers are untouched as there is nowhere for them to chew out. The choobs I put side exits in so again they don't chew out the sides. I use very thick polypropelene webbing and the rats hate chewing and I have never had one of them chewed. All my hammocks are stitched around the edges and quilted to try and stop them burrowing.

I try and stay one step ahead of them.


----------

